# 1956 Schwinn Streamliner, Almost New Condition, All Original



## antque (Sep 5, 2014)

Found this bike at a local antique show, the man was selling it for the original family. The price was so high it didn't sell. I took the mans card and called after the show and he said he would consider an offer. Well after 3 weeks of discussion I bought it yesterday. The bike is all original and the paint is almost flawless, the man said this is the way it came from the estate except for getting the dust off and adding new tires.  The tires have been replace. This is the best Streamliner I will ever find. Thanks for looking


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 5, 2014)

*Beautiful original condition bike*

Wow! Congrads to you. I had a 55 streamliner for a couple of weeks but it was crusty. Rob.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2014)

That's simply amazing! Well worth the time working on the seller. That is flat out beautiful.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 5, 2014)

*streamliner*

......was this bike in Nebraska?


----------



## antque (Sep 6, 2014)

the bike was in Rochester NY


----------



## stoney (Sep 6, 2014)

Holy crap, doesn't look like it was ever used. Maybe for a test ride. A boy's bike even. That has got to be the best original bike I have ever seen. Congratulations, that has got to be a keeper.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 6, 2014)

*1956 Schwinn Streamliner*

Beautiful !


----------



## Jkrate1985 (Sep 6, 2014)

ooooooh!!  Nice ride.   You know that tingly feeling you get when you go over a small hill real fast in a vehicle. ... I just got that!  ::o


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 6, 2014)

Yup, a bike in that condition transcends mere money. Great score.
-Geoff


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 6, 2014)

*$$*

What was his original asking price? This bike is absolutely killer.


----------



## antque (Sep 6, 2014)

original asking price was $2400


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 6, 2014)

antque said:


> original asking price was $2400



Really? .. Holy crap that's not even in a realistic zip code!
Like say the actual what it's worth price was in New york... that price is in Siberia!
Thanks god it wasn't a phantom lol...He would have had it at 10k...esh


----------



## Curtis68 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Great find*

Wow, that bike is amazing.  It looks like it was stored in a time capsule. That is a keeper.  Enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## antque (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought long and hard about this bike and rationalized I can find 50 phantoms to one Streamliner in this condition, I've learned there is no excuse for quality and condition except the price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2014)

A beautiful bike. I always prefer quality over quantity. V/r Shawn

I have the simplest tastes. I am always satisfied with the best.--Oscar Wilde


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 11, 2014)

Bravo.  They're still out there.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 11, 2014)

*stream;iner*

wow amazing find  I had a 49 sold at copake not quite that nice


----------

